# Wilderness Fishing…



## 1eyefishing (Mar 1, 2020)

Not NCHillbilly wilderness, coastal widerness!
No manmade nothing for miles.
Channel markers and a few boats. No channel markers where I am in the oyster bar maze.






This is my favorite gap in my favorite oyster bar. Seems to always catch fish here, been a lot of good fish pictures taken right here at this spot.
It was money again today. Got four keeper trout inside of the first 30 minutes there. Then kept fishing for redfish but could only come up with trout. Pulled about 12 or so out and then left them biting to go find a redfish to complete my day. Coundn't buy a sniff of a red fish anywhere, but it was a good short day fishing live shrimp on 1/8 oz and 1/4 oz jig heads...

The 1st four fish ran about like these two…





Got the 8 filets cleaned up and sitting in my brand new camper freezer that is running about 10ﾟF.
It ought to do the job.

Good thing the 1st four fish were substantial. The rest were slightly smaller and I had nothing to do with them but snap a picture or two  and turn them loose...




Short but awesome day, nearly 70°...



Reckon  I'll give it another whirl tomorrow before the rain sets in late...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 1, 2020)

The East River takes me to my spot. The channel runs off the St Mark's river in the lower left hand corner of this picture straight up to the upper right hand corner. Watch out for that oyster bar!

 At higher tides the oysterbars are covered by water and ready to eat your prop and lower unit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2020)

One of the many reasons I have had a love affair with The Forgotten Coast, for a real long time. As far back as when the limit on trout was 50 per day, and there was no limit on reds as far as I know. 

Magical place, no doubt that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice catches,,,,I'm envious,,,,


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 1, 2020)

That area is definitely off the beaten path in St marks


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 1, 2020)

Somebody should kick me.
 I just had a hunch and rechecked the regulations. 
The limit here is still 5.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 2, 2020)

Good karma leaving one to grow on. Looks like a very peaceful place and with biting fish to boot. Expected a dinner plate follow up pic piled hi with sea born goodies?  Enjoy paradise!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice fish and a nice plate full too.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 3, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Not NCHillbilly wilderness, coastal widerness!
> No manmade nothing for miles.
> Channel markers and a few boats. No channel markers where I am in the oyster bar maze.
> 
> ...


YES SIR.. You are killing them trout!!! That's some big-un's. They eat as good as any inshore fish as far as I'm concerned !!!?

Red Drum eats good. If I'm on trout like that, I'd stay with trout.?

Good haul and congratulations on the big trout!!!!!?


----------



## Rabun (Mar 3, 2020)

There it is...mouth watering!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2020)

I was fishing in the Aucilla River last week, it is a beautiful river, wish I had took some pics. We ended up with 2 reds and 6 trout. The fish were moving out of the creeks and scattered.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 3, 2020)

I’ve never caught a trout but I know when I do to never leave for something worse.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2020)

You don’t need to show us where you’re at.. I know exactly where that anchor pin is dropped...

And btw... I hate you!!!!!!!


----------



## bany (Mar 5, 2020)

You’re Living the life in gods country!


----------



## RedHills (Mar 5, 2020)

LOL..there is a very distinct possibility one of us is going to be aggravated one morning by not being able to fish on one of our favorite spots  High water I'm in the grass and off the bars, but I could have hit ya with a rock.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2020)

RedHills said:


> LOL..there is a very distinct possibility one of us is going to be aggravated one morning by not being able to fish on one of our favorite spots  High water I'm in the grass and off the bars, but I could have hit ya with a rock.
> 
> View attachment 1005561


Good pic!


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 7, 2020)

I need to take the time to get over that way more but kinda hard when you got East/West/St Andrews and Choctawhatchee Bays 40 to 60 minutes away.

Nice fish and yep you still got the 5 fish limit. Our area got reduced down to 3 fish which is fine with me. Can catch shorts all day long but hardly every get one that makes you go "Wow" Maybe the bag limit will help that but kinda doubt it, this area just does not seem to produce big trout on a consistent basis for whatever reason.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 7, 2020)

Food pictures always get a "like" from me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2020)

There's a rumor going around right now that ol 1Eyefishing is back on the prowl in his big boat.. I may have gotten a pic of a nice fish...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2020)

Man, I wish I was down there right now!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, I wish I was down there right now!



I think he's moved to his other fish camp on the west side of Florida to the big water.. And bigger ride..


----------



## RedHills (Mar 12, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, I wish I was down there right now!



Come on! Its gonna be 85 on opening day turkey. Might as well go get a tan and catch some redfish.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 12, 2020)

Well I'll be down next weekend so I hope the good times will roll


----------

